# finding job in melbourne



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Why its so hard to find an accounting job in melbourne?? I have 2 yrz working experience.can anyone help me in this??


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

jujaki said:


> Why its so hard to find an accounting job in melbourne?? I have 2 yrz working experience.can anyone help me in this??


Do you have local experience ( that 2yrs) if yes, then you stil have plus point 
If this is an overseas experience , then you can first try to volunteer somewhere to get experience bcoz sometimes employer prefer local ones than overseas, but realy wat matters 
1.Your cover letter / CV
2.how impressive you are in an interview
Most of the candidates dont even reach at second stage , one of my known was not even shortlisted for interviews many a times, but the only interview he gave , he got the job then n there so the problem mainly was his cover letter which didnt appeal to be called for

Nobody can help you in real in this forum on this JOb matter, everybody knows its hard to get job these days but Definitly not impossible
Australia is far better than many countries where unemployment rate is so high.So be positive about where you are and try hard.


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Ya i hv local experince nearly 2-3yrz.. well do u knw anyone who can guide me in writting cv n coverletter.i dd ma degree in melbourne aswel :/


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jujaki said:


> Why its so hard to find an accounting job in melbourne?? I have 2 yrz working experience.can anyone help me in this??


Because there are alot of Accountants looking for job. It doesn't help when DIBP have it as a skilled shortage. IMO it isn't a shortage when so many Accountants are looking for work 

I have heard of people applying for Accounting jobs with 600 applications!

How is your resume? Is it Australianised? Have you had friends or someone professional look at it to get some feedback?

All you can do is keep applying and always keep positive. Your attitude etc comes through on cover letters and interviews so always to be positive even though it is hard.


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Yaa i always apply..yeap its australianizd.. try try oneday i can fly..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you had anyone check over it and for spelling mistakes too? Even one spelling mistake can mean your application is put aside. Even native English speakers can make typos so always good to get a friend or someone to check over it.


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Mmmmm......


----------

